# ist der mini koi krank?



## Chrision (5. Juni 2011)

hey 

ich bin neu hier im forum und hab mich extra angemeldet wegen einer sehr wichtigen frage bzw. beobachtung.

Also am Freitag haben wir uns 4 mini kois (ca. 8-10cm groß) gekauft und jetzt heute am sonntag machen wir eine sehr seltsame beobachtung:

einer von den 4 kois, sogar der schönste von allen liegt mit dem bauch am boden und rührt sich net. da dachte ich mir stups ich ihn vielleicht mal mit dem netz an, weil das kam mir alles schon sehr merkwürdig vor. hmm...er schwimmt net weg, erst als ich ganz nah mit dem netz da war ist er weggeflitzt...puhh nochmal gut gegangen. 
ca. eine stunde später ist der koi wieder fast an der gleichen stelle, diesmal aber liegt er auf der seite (!) und hatte meiner meinung nach ziemlich große augen gehabt, ich dachte mir nur: oh, nein jetzt hats ihn doch schon erwischt...will ihn gerade rausfischen, flitzt der wieder wie sonst was weg.....
Was ist mit ihm los???
einzige erklärung ist für mich, das ihn das wetter verrückt macht, weil es doch hier bei uns sehr sehr schwül ist, also ne richtige gewitterstimmung...

Was denkt ihr so??



danke schonmal im vorraus




mfg


----------



## animei (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: ist der mini koi krank?*

Hallo,

was Dein Koi hat, kann ich Dir nicht sagen, hab keine Fische, aber ich lese gerade in Deinem Profil, dass die tiefste Stelle in Deinem Teich 50 cm ist. Da würde ich ja fast sagen, Dein Koi ist kurz vor dem Hitzeschlag. Hast Du schonmal die Wassertemperatur gemessen?
Und was machst Du im Winter mit den Fischen? Sollen die da auch im Teich bleiben? Dann frieren sie Dir wahrscheinlich ein.


----------



## underfrange (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: ist der mini koi krank?*

Hallo,

ich gebe da Anita voll recht. Und der Teich ist für die Fische viel zu klein. Die Kois bleiben ja auch nicht so klein. Außerdem bleibt das besagte Problem im Winter. Welchen Filter hast du in Betrieb? Bekommen die Fische genügend Sauerstoff??


----------



## Boxerfan (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: ist der mini koi krank?*

Dein Koi wird wohl bald gar sein. In dem Becken ist es bei dem Wetter viel zu heiß. Im Winter ist dein Teich ein Eisblock mit Tiefkühlfisch.Pack den Teich voll Pflanzen und freue Dich an dem Getier was kommt --- und laß die Fische da raus


----------



## animei (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: ist der mini koi krank?*



Boxerfan schrieb:


> Dein Koi wird wohl bald gar sein.



Nein, aber mal im Ernst, wie gesagt, ich kenn mich da nicht aus, aber ich würde die Fische ganz schnell aus dem Teich nehmen und erst mal in eine Wanne mit 1-2 Grad kälterem Wasser setzen und im Teich durch Wasserwechsel die Temperatur auch etwas nach unten drücken, oder gleich direkt langsam kälteres Wasser in den Teich lassen, aber erst mal nicht so viel.
Das Problem ist nur, die richtig heißen Tage kommen ja erst noch, und da seh ich ganz schwarz für die Fische,

Ich kann bis heute nicht verstehen, dass sich Leute Tiere anschaffen, ohne sich *vorher* darüber zu informieren.


----------



## Doc (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: ist der mini koi krank?*

Füll mal frisches Wasser nach, so dass die Temperatur im Teich runter geht, und zwar nicht nur 10 Minuten, eher ne Stunde lang.

Kannst Du Fotos vom Teich hochladen?


----------



## DaniJeep (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: ist der mini koi krank?*

Hallo!
Dass Dein Teich nicht die richtige Größe hat für Deine Koi, das dürfte jetzt klar sein, das hilft aber nicht bei dem Problem weiter, da der Koi ja nun trotzdem erstmal Hilfe braucht. Das mit der Temperatur kann sein, muss aber nicht, ich würde es sogar eher ausschließen, da Koi vorübergehend sehr gut mit höheren Temperatur klar kommen. 
Da Du schreibst, der Koi hat dicke Augen, könnte auch ein bakterielles Problem vorliegen. Ist der ganze Koi dick? 
Schaffst Du es, ein Bild von ihm einzustellen? 
Erste Hilfe Maßnahme wäre dennoch ein Wasserwechsel von ca. 20%. 
Versuche ein Bild einzustellen und man kann bessere Ratschläge geben. 
Verhalten sich die anderen Koi auch seltsam?
So, dann ran an die Tasten und den Fotoapparat! 
LG Dani


----------



## animei (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: ist der mini koi krank?*

Vermutlich hat sich das Thema inzwischen von selbst erledigt, zumindest aber war es dem Fragensteller wohl nicht so wichtig, dass er nochmal ins Forum geschaut hätte, um die Antworten zu lesen. Schade um die vergeudete Zeit der Helfer und um die Fische.


----------



## Chrision (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: ist der mini koi krank?*

hey

ich hab auch noch ein leben außerhalb des internets....

@danijeep

also ich hatte auch schon vorher kois drin und die sind 12 jahre alt geworden von daher. nur dann kam der __ fischreiher -.-

also der fisch der mir sorgen macht, hat meiner meinung eine starke fabrverblasssung. er ist  orange, weiß, schwarz. und das schwarz ist jetzt eher hellgrau geworden. auch schwimmt er nicht so schnell, wie die anderen rum. da mit den augen bin ich mir jetzt nicht mehr so sicher. der koi ist aber nicht dick. die anderen fischen machen einen gesunden eindruck.

ich werde versuch ein bild von ihm zu machen.


DANKE


----------



## Sveni (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: ist der mini koi krank?*

Hallo Chrision,

das kann mehrere Ursachen haben.

1. Jungfische können bis zu einem gewissen Alter die Farbe wechseln.
2. Wasserwerte, Temperatur und Haltungsbedingungen.
3. Futter

Wasserwerte und Futtermischung sind hierfür, meiner Meinung nach, die entscheidenten Kriterien.
Für meine kleineren Koi´s musste ich Futtertechnisch auch etwas herumprobieren.
Mische derzeit das Colombo Pond Premium mit Bachflohkrebsen. Das letztendliche Farb-Ergebnis werde ich wohl erst in ca. 2 Jahren sehen.
Allerdings würde ich gerade bei den starken Temperaturschwankungen öfters mal die WW testen und entsprechend mit TWW darauf reagieren.


Grüße
Sveni


----------



## animei (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: ist der mini koi krank?*



Chrision schrieb:


> hey, ich hab auch noch ein leben außerhalb des internets....


Mein Name ist zwar nicht „hey“ und ein Leben außerhalb des Internets haben wir vermutlich alle, wenn aber jemand im ersten Beitrag schreibt:



Chrision schrieb:


> hey
> …  hab mich extra angemeldet wegen einer sehr wichtigen frage bzw. beobachtung.



gehe ich davon aus, dass man möglichst schnell wissen möchte, was mit dem Fisch los ist und wie man ihm helfen kann und nicht etliche Tage verstreichen lässt, bis man mal wieder ins Forum schaut. Das ist jetzt nur meine Meinung und möglicherweise hast Du ja auch außerhalb des Forums schon Ratschläge bekommen, das weiß ich ja nicht.

Auf jeden Fall scheint der Fisch noch zu leben. Über die Farbveränderungen würde ich mir persönlich nicht so große Gedanken machen, eher über die Teichtiefe, aber das wurde ja alles schon gesagt.


----------



## Chrision (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: ist der mini koi krank?*

ich hoffe doch sehr das Multifit koi futter (fressnapf) auch gut ist 

obwohl ich mit TetraPond junior auch sehr gute ehrfahrungen gemacht habe



@ animei

fängt jetzt etwa die kleinkrämerei an (in bezug auf "hey")?

also das mit der teichtiefe muss ich nochmal nachmessen, ein kollege der mitgeholfen hat beim teichbau (ja, es ist kein high-tech teich für 30.000euronen), meinte es könnte sogar ein meter sein (also nicht durchgehend, sondern an der tiefsten stelle). mal gucken.....


----------



## Sternenstaub (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: ist der mini koi krank?*

Hallo Crision,
ich hätte da mal ne Frage weil es ist so dass ich was nicht verstehe du schreibst deine 12 (zwölf ) Jahre alten Kois hat der __ Reiher geholt nun meine Frage: Wie groß war denn der Vogel und hast du ihn vielleicht mit einem Fischadler verwechselt?
LG Angelika


----------



## animei (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: ist der mini koi krank?*



Chrision schrieb:


> fängt jetzt etwa die kleinkrämerei an (in bezug auf "hey")?


Ich finde nicht, dass Höflichkeit etwas mit Kleinkrämerei zu tun hat, aber vermutlich bin ich in dieser Beziehung einfach zu altmodisch.


----------



## Zermalmer (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: ist der mini koi krank?*



Sternenstaub schrieb:


> Hallo Crision,
> ich hätte da mal ne Frage weil es ist so dass ich was nicht verstehe du schreibst deine 12 (zwölf ) Jahre alten Kois hat der __ Reiher geholt nun meine Frage: Wie groß war denn der Vogel und hast du ihn vielleicht mit einem Fischadler verwechselt?
> LG Angelika


Hallo Angelika,
Mach die Größe mal nicht am Alter fest... ich habe hier 2 Koi, die sind gut 15 Jahre im Teich, die sich __ Fischreiher munden lassen könnten, ohne sich einen Bruch zu heben....

Es muss also kein >60cm 'Brocken' sein.... 40-45cm gehen auch...


----------



## Chrision (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: ist der mini koi krank?*

@sternenstaub


ich weiß zwar net was mit euren reihern los ist?

aber unsere sind echt riesig und kommen von einem größeren, näherliegenden fluss.....
12 jahre der (THAI-!!!!!!) Koi und die waren maximal 18 cm und bisschen dick, also von daher. im koi shop meines vertrauens hat immerhin son __ reiher nen echt fetten brocken paar meter getragen und ihn dann fallen gelassen. aber er hat überlebt 
übrigens zermalmer kann ich nur zustimmen.


@animei

vielleicht ist man zwsichen Sternenstaub und Zermalmern nicht immer so gut aufgehoben   (ich hoffe du verstehst den sinn, BTW: man duzt sich doch hier oder  )


----------



## Christine (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: ist der mini koi krank?*



Chrision schrieb:


> BTW: man duzt sich doch hier oder  )



Hallo Chrision,

ja, das tun wir hier. Trotzdem versuchen wir - auch wenn es manchmal schwer fällt - halbwegs freundlich zu bleiben. "Hey" ist nicht in jeder Region eine Begrüßung.

Und nun vielleicht zurück zum Thema?


----------

